# Peugeot 20CUP 3-wheeler Concept



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

:yikes:

Peugeot 20CUP
Also on show was Peugeot's outrageous new 20Cup three-wheeled four-cylinder sports car. Developed as an inspiration from the company's entrance in the Le Mans Endurance Series, the 20Cup two-seater has a one-piece carbon chassis and steers by the rear wheel from a pivot point. A four-cylinder engine provides about 170 hp, though a six-speed sequential gearbox. The 20Cup's 1100 pounds is centered almost directly over the front wheels.




























http://www.seriouswheels.com/top-2005-20Cup-Concept.htm

.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Are those Camry headlights?

-Mark


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

markseven said:


> Are those Camry headlights?
> 
> -Mark


Nope, Peugeot headlights, can be seen on the new generation Peugeots -such as the 907)


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I assumed it's FWD, wonder what one would do on an autox course :eeps:

1100# and 170 hp must be pretty quick


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Nope, Peugeot headlights, can be seen on the new generation Peugeots -such as the 907)


Similar 

-Mark


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

It's obviously not built for understeer...

B.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Bob330Ci said:


> It's obviously not built for oversteer...
> 
> B.


fixed.


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

misterlance said:


> fixed.


 uch:

D'oh.

B.


----------

